# Schütz 230V AC an 24V AC



## Benno (12 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

irgenwie stehe ich auf den Schlauch. Ich habe eine alte Brotschneidemaschine indem ein Schütz mit folgenden Spulendaten verbaut ist:

AC15:
V   230   400   500
A   6    6    4

Jetzt habe ich aber nachgemessen und es liegt an der Spule nur 24V AC an. Wie kann es sein das das Schütz bei einer so geringen Spannung anziehen kann? Der Strom kann doch eig. gar nicht ausreichen um es anziehen zu lassen oder übersehe ich hier was?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## MSB (12 Oktober 2015)

Sowohl das AC15 als auch der Rest ließe darauf schließen, das es sich bei deinen Angaben vielmehr um die Belastbarkeit der Leistungskontakte handelt.
= mit der Spule hat das gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## RONIN (12 Oktober 2015)

Benno schrieb:


> irgenwie stehe ich auf den Schlauch. Ich habe eine alte Brotschneidemaschine indem ein Schütz mit folgenden Spulendaten verbaut ist:
> 
> AC15:
> V   230   400   500
> ...


Das was du hier vom Schütz gelesen hast sind die Daten zur Kontaktbelastung der Hauptkontakte.
AC15 ist die Gebrauchskategorie und die Kontakte können bei Einhaltung dieser 230VAC/6A, 400VAC/6A und 500VAC/4A schalten.

 Mit der Spulenspannung hat das nix gemein, meist steht die Spulenspannung auch gar nicht in dem Bereich (seitlich) wo die Leistungsdaten stehen.
Schau mal um den Bereich des A1-Kontaktes herum, da steht meist irgendwo die Spulenspannung in der Nähe.


----------



## Benno (12 Oktober 2015)

Die anderen Daten die drauf stehen sind:


Iskra K0-53E

Ui = 500V
Uimp = 6kV
AC1: 20A

Werde da irgendwie nicht schlau draus: Hier auch mal das Datenblatt:

http://www.iskra-mis.si/mma_bin.php/$fId/2008070112570195/$fName/prospekt+pomozni_kontaktorji_K0_ang_1.pdf


----------



## RONIN (12 Oktober 2015)

Benno schrieb:


> Ui = 500V
> Uimp = 6kV
> AC1: 20A


Ui steht in deinem Datenblatt schon mal.
 Ui = "Rated insulation voltage" = Bemessungsisolationsspannung.
 Uimp = "Rated impulse-withstand voltage" = Bemessungs-Stoßspannungsfestigkeit

AC1 ist eine weitere Gebrauchskategorie.
Leider gibt das Datenblatt keine Auskunft wie man die Spulenspannung ermittelt oder wo diese am Schütz steht, wenn Sie am Schütz steht.


----------



## Benno (12 Oktober 2015)

Hab nochmal auf Ebay geforscht: Hier habe ich den gleichen Typ sprich K0-53E von Iskra mit mehr Daten gefunden:

http://mapoc.de/files/fots/Pictures/Importierte_eBay_Artikel/Pictures/201506/8314__4__800x600.jpg


----------



## silverfreaky (12 Oktober 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1x-Schutz-IS...hutz-DDR-220-V-380-Volt-K0-40-E-/190873375951

Der Typ hat 220V Spulenspannung?


----------



## RONIN (12 Oktober 2015)

Da steht auch nichts neues.

Jetzt aber mal eine andere Frage: Was willst du eigentlich?


Benno schrieb:


> Ich habe eine alte Brotschneidemaschine indem ein Schütz mit folgenden Spulendaten verbaut ist:
> Jetzt habe ich aber nachgemessen und es liegt an der Spule nur 24V AC an.



  Wo liegt jetzt das Problem, wie wir mittlerweile schon herausgefunden haben, hat/hatte der Herstellen den Schütz mit allen möglichen Spulenspannungen im AC-Bereich von 6V bis 500V im Programm.

Die 24VAC die du misst wären also möglich. Wobei ich das Gerät nicht kenne.
Bei ner Brotschneidmaschine klingen jetzt so ad hoc 230VAC plausibler aber es kann auch
sein dass das irgendwo ein kleiner Trafo steckt oder eine Elektronik die halt die 24VAC produziert.

 Woher kommt denn die Ansteuerung mit den 24VAC?


----------



## silverfreaky (12 Oktober 2015)

*K0-Schütz *ISKRA K0-53E; 3 Schließer, 5 Öffner; Spulenspannung 220V; Schaltleistung: AC1: 20A, AC3:             220V/2,2A; 380V/4A, AC11: 380V/6A

http://www.wt-anton.de/marktet.htm


----------



## Benno (12 Oktober 2015)

Da ist ein 24V AC Trafo drin. Aber ein Schütz mit 230V AC Spulenspannung kann doch nicht von 24V AC angezogen werden oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## silverfreaky (12 Oktober 2015)

Ja dann muss auch eine 24V AC Spule drinnen sein.Oder?


----------



## RONIN (12 Oktober 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> *K0-Schütz *ISKRA K0-53E; 3 Schließer, 5 Öffner; Spulenspannung 220V; Schaltleistung: AC1: 20A, AC3:             220V/2,2A; 380V/4A, AC11: 380V/6A
> 
> http://www.wt-anton.de/marktet.htm



Muss aber immer noch bezweifeln dass der verbaute Schütz zwingend 220V ist.
 Wenn man sich 2 der aufgelisteten Schütze anschaut...
K0-Schütz ISKRA K0-44E; 4 Schließer, 4 Öffner; Spulenspannung 24V
K0-Schütz ISKRA K0-53E; 3 Schließer, 5 Öffner; Spulenspannung 220V
 ... sieht man dass sich die Zahlen 44 und 53 im Produktschlüssel auf die Anzahl der Öffner/Schließer bezieht.
Sonstig gib't in der Bezeichnung keinen Unterschied, obwohl der obere 24V? und und der untere 220V? als Spulenspannung hat.

 Auf Grund der Bezeichnung K0-Schütz ISKRA K0-53E werden wir also nicht auf die Spulenspannung schließen können.



Benno schrieb:


> Da ist ein 24V AC Trafo drin. Aber ein Schütz mit 230V AC Spulenspannung kann doch nicht von 24V AC angezogen werden oder sehe ich das falsch?


Ja schon, aber wir können immer noch nicht sagen ob der Schütz 230VAC Spulenspannung hat.
Kann genau so gut 24VAC-Spulenspannung haben. Wenn schon ein 24VAC-Trafo verbaut ist mach mich das noch stutziger.

Als du gemessen hast lagen 24VAC an der Spule an und das Ding hat sich nicht bewegt oder?
Nochmal die Frage bzw. Annahme: Die Brotmaschine ist kaputt, du versuchst Sie zu reparieren und hast bemerkt das der Schütz nicht anzieht, oder?


----------



## silverfreaky (12 Oktober 2015)

Kann es sein das der hochtransformiert auf 230 V.Das macht Sinn.Das würde ich verstehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Oktober 2015)

@Benno,
Fotografier doch mal dein Schütz von allen Seiten und lade mal die Fotos hoch.

Aus deiner Beschreibung heraus würde ich auf ein 24V Schütz tippen.


----------



## Benno (12 Oktober 2015)

Das Schütz zieht an, bloß ein Schließerkontakt schaltet nicht mehr richtig durch. Dann wird es eine 24V AC Spule sein. Meine Frage ist soweit eig. beantwortet, da Ihr der gleichen Meinung seid, dass ein 230V AC Schütz nicht mit 24V AC anziehen kann. 

Danke Euch!


----------



## MSB (12 Oktober 2015)

silverfreaky schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der hochtransformiert auf 230 V.Das macht Sinn.Das würde ich verstehen.


Also manchmal frage ich mich schon auf welchem Planeten du eigentlich zu Hause bist.


----------



## dogasel (12 Oktober 2015)

Ich weis nicht warum du dir sorgen machst.
Warum soll der Schütz bei 24V AC nicht anziehen können?
Hast du nicht ein Schütz oder Relais rumliegen der 230 V Spule hat, wenn ja dann schliess den mal an dann wirst du sehen was er macht.
Wenn  es läuft ist gut, wenn nicht dann ist es ein 24V Schütz.

Übrigens, der kleine trafo die da drin ist wird für Taster oder Schalter sein.                                                                                                                    Vor dem Schütz wird eine Wiederstand geschaltet sein damit man mit eine 230V spannungsversorgung eine 24 V AC Schütz schalten kann.

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (13 Oktober 2015)

dogasel schrieb:


> Vor dem Schütz wird eine Wiederstand geschaltet sein damit man mit eine 230V spannungsversorgung eine 24 V AC Schütz schalten kann.


Clever, da braucht man ja einfach nur ca. 90% Energie am Widerstand verheizen, damit von den 230VAC nur noch 24VAC übrig bleiben.  
Könnte bei einer Spule mit geschätzt 4VA ca. 36VA für den Widerstand ergeben. Der Widerstand wäre garantiert größer als jeder 24VAC-Trafo.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (13 Oktober 2015)

Auf dem Bild bei eBay sieht man, daß die Spulenspannung innen auf der Spule aufgedruckt ist (220V 50Hz) - zu sehen, wenn man den Schütz von unten anschaut.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Oktober 2015)

dogasel schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht warum du dir sorgen machst.
> Warum soll der Schütz bei 24V AC nicht anziehen können?
> Hast du nicht ein Schütz oder Relais rumliegen der 230 V Spule hat, wenn ja dann schliess den mal an dann wirst du sehen was er macht.
> Wenn  es läuft ist gut, wenn nicht dann ist es ein 24V Schütz.
> ...



Das ist so ziemlich die Unqualifizierteste Antwort im Thread oder überhaupt in dieser Woche


PN/DP schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild bei eBay sieht man, daß die Spulenspannung innen auf der Spule aufgedruckt ist (220V 50Hz) - zu sehen, wenn man den Schütz von unten anschaut.
> 
> Harald



Deshalb sag ich doch Fotos hochladen.


----------



## dogasel (17 Oktober 2015)

Wenn du so schlau bist dann muss du auch wissen wie die Relais die man mit 24v- 230v betreiben kann funktionieren.
Und...
Hast du schon eine Antwort?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (17 Oktober 2015)

dogasel schrieb:


> Wenn du so schlau bist dann muss du auch wissen wie die Relais die man mit 24v- 230v betreiben kann funktionieren.
> Und...
> Hast du schon eine Antwort?



Auf jeden fall nicht durch nur einen Vorschaltwiderstand zu benutzen.

Und wenn über Spannung geredet wird, redet mann über VDC oder VAC. Dann weiß jeder wo er dran ist.

Bei multi-Spannungsrelais Könnte mir aber einige wegen vorstellen wie die das realisiert haben.
Gleichrichten, Spannungsstabilisator, u.s.w.
Hab die auch noch nicht auseinander genommen.

Bram


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Oktober 2015)

dogasel schrieb:


> Wenn du so schlau bist dann muss du auch wissen wie die Relais die man mit 24v- 230v betreiben kann funktionieren.
> Und...
> Hast du schon eine Antwort?



Solche Relais kenne ich, aber wir reden hier
immer noch von einen Schütz. Das ist etwas
anderes.


----------



## dogasel (18 Oktober 2015)

In den Relais die man mit 24V- 230V (AC/DC damit du weist wo du dran bist) betreiben kann ist eine vorwiderstand geschaltet.
In dem Zeitrelais oder Multirelais ist eine kartenrelais drin und der hat 12VDC.
Wenn man den Widerstand brückt kann man es auch mit 12V DC betreiben.
Mein gedanke war, wenn man das mit Zeitrelais macht, gibt vielleicht manche Hersteller die das auch in ihre Schütze einbauen.


----------



## RONIN (18 Oktober 2015)

dogasel schrieb:


> In den Relais die man mit 24V- 230V (AC/DC damit du weist wo du dran bist) betreiben kann ist eine vorwiderstand geschaltet. In dem Zeitrelais oder Multirelais ist eine kartenrelais drin und der hat 12VDC.


Schön blöd dass so Hersteller wie Tele sich dann den Aufwand machen einen eigenen Schaltregler in ihre Multispannungs-Zeitrelais einzubauen, wenn ein Vorwiderstand (und wahrscheinlich ein Gleichrichter damit die 12VDC Spule auch DC bekommt) es eigentlich auch tun würde.



dogasel schrieb:


> Mein gedanke war, wenn man das mit Zeitrelais macht, gibt vielleicht manche Hersteller die das auch in ihre Schütze einbauen.


Frag ich mich jetzt auch... Wieviel Ohm hätte der der Vorwiederstand bzw. wird die CPU von dem Zeitrelais auch über den versorgt?


----------

